# Meijer offering free $20 hunting licenses to kids this weekend



## imjon (Apr 6, 2007)

http://www.mlive.com/news/grand-rapids/index.ssf/2017/09/meijer_offering_free_20_huntin.html

By Shandra Martinez

WALKER, MI -- Young hunters can collect a free junior deer hunting license at all Meijer stores in Michigan on Friday and Saturday, Sept. 8-9.

Youth, ages 16 and younger, must be accompanied by an adult, to pick up the free junior hunting license at the store's sporting goods department.

Coupons for the a single junior deer hunting license, a $20 value, or mentored youth hunting license will be available at the retailer's sporting goods department or at the customer service desk, a spokesman told MLive.

Those who hunt in Michigan also must purchase a base license, which costs $6 for youth ages 10-16. The base license allows hunters to hunt small game and purchase additional hunting licenses.

The mentored youth hunting license, valid only for hunters younger than 10, includes a base license and does not require separate purchase of the base license.

The Walker-headquartered supercenter chain has offered youth hunters free deer hunting licenses since 2008. It gives away about 15,000 Michigan youth licenses a year, according to Meijer.

*Meijer sells nearly a million old adult hunting and fishing licenses annually.* 
Outlets, such as Meijer, collect 7.5 percent of the permit fee.

Giving away free youth hunting permits in Michigan cost Meijer an estimated $300,000 annually.


----------



## imjon (Apr 6, 2007)

Today and tomorrow, grab your kids and hit Meijer's.


----------

